# Gravel Vac-ing Fluorite



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

You can vac it just like regular gravel. It is heavy enough you don't need to worry about sucking it out of the tank, and there is no problem disturbing it. You might get a little cloudy water the first few times depending on whether you clean it before using it, but nothing that won't clear in a couple of hours.

Dave


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Here's a good article about washing the Flourite before you put it in the aquarium. It's called: "How to Wash FLUORITE"
http://www.vickisaquaticplace.com/fluorite.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

DaveS said:


> You can vac it just like regular gravel. It is heavy enough you don't need to worry about sucking it out of the tank, and there is no problem disturbing it. You might get a little cloudy water the first few times depending on whether you clean it before using it, but nothing that won't clear in a couple of hours.
> 
> Dave


Depends on your water pressure/size of your siphon... mine's never been heavy enough for me to actually vacuum it, it would all run down the siphon. Especially if I used my Python.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Depends on your water pressure/size of your siphon... mine's never been heavy enough for me to actually vacuum it, it would all run down the siphon. Especially if I used my Python.


I've never used a Pyhton (and probably never will) so that could very well be so. I know with the large size gravel vac with a four foot hose it isn't a problem at all. The Python must generate a ton of suction (yet another reason for me not to use one .. lol).

Dave


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Happens even if I don't use my Python, but my other standard gravel vac has a pretty wide tube, so that probably creates too much suction.


----------

